# This is odd..lol



## mad_river (Nov 25, 2013)

That would have been cool see. I think there are more eyes in the background. Trail cam in ohio


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Neat thing about trail cams, getting to see animals be animals.

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool pic ! I wonder if Jerry Springer is in the background.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice pic-- Thanks for sharing... what music was playing?


----------



## mad_river (Nov 25, 2013)

Joe walsh's. ___ coyot love ___


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's cool!!!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

When I used to feed deer, that was a common scene. I'm surprised they don't get seriously hurt, because those flailing hooves seem to be motorized.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Neat pic !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

yes, a cool picture..........


----------

